
Decode Jay-Z with Bing - Case Study  - manishreddyt
http://lurnq.com/lesson/decode-jay-z-with-bing-case-study/
======
alanctgardner2
This blog seems totally sycophantic; "one of the most innovative advertising
campaigns ever seen". It seems like someone is angling for a job at that
creative agency? They've missed the fact that every company under the sun has
done the 'adult treasure hunt' in the last decade by creating ARG's. This is a
watered-down, mainstream version that might be more accessible, but it's
certainly not innovative.

To top off the criticism, the prize is tickets to see Jay-Z and Coldplay?
Maybe I've missed something, but those are the only two things I can imagine
with less synergy than Jay-Z and Bing.

------
afandian
Took halfway down the page to explain what (or who) Jay-Z was. I thought this
would be some interesting cryptographic thing.

------
looper42
Would have been great to see some samples to decode from the campaign.Do share
if you have some.

~~~
manishreddyt
Here are a few samples I found.

Excerpt From 'Decoded'
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405270230402380457556...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304023804575566720743453554.html)

Samples From Jay-Z's "Decoded"
[http://www.hiphopdx.com/index/news/id.12870/title.samples-
fr...](http://www.hiphopdx.com/index/news/id.12870/title.samples-from-jay-zs-
decoded)

------
EFathy
I never use Bing neither I am a fan of Jay-Z, that explains why I never heard
about this campaign before. But, for whoever interested in Advertising, this
lesson might give some ideas for the purpose of reaching a mass market with
"Win-Win" strategy.

------
jpswade
I've never heard of this campaign and never use bing.

However, I don't think I was the target market.

~~~
codingblues
who uses Bing anyway... their results seem useless when compared with
Google's.. or just that google has a lot of my data to assess what results I
would wan't first...

~~~
mavhc
Bing is a fictional search engine, that's why only people on fiction tv shows
use it

